# White Wolf Fursuit Head.  Tell me what you think ?



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 26, 2010)

My fourth finished head.. I just finished him a few days ago. I wanna know what people think of him ! I wanna find out how many people like this style or not ? :> Thanks

Here's the video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enIxKiNPgIc


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks brilliant


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cute <3


----------



## Scarlett_Engel (Aug 26, 2010)

iSqueakyPinky said:


> My fourth finished head.. I just finished him a few days ago. I wanna know what people think of him ! I wanna find out how many people like this style or not ? :> Thanks
> 
> Here's the video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enIxKiNPgIc



Looks cartoony with a realistic shadding of colors and size.
I love fursuits like that, makes them different in a good way! <3


----------



## fire dragon (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

When's the next con you'll be at?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Karimah (Aug 27, 2010)

Adorable style! It has so much personality â™¥â™¥


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> When's the next con you'll be at?


 
I've never been to a con.. And I haven't been planning to go to one, so I won't be going to one anytime soon. ):  MFM is next weekend.. That's the closest one to me cus I live like 30 minutes away from memphis..  It would probably be fun to go to one, though !


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks good, I generally don't like toon stuff but that's a personal preference of mine. I approve of your craftmanship on this ^^


----------



## Furr (Aug 28, 2010)

You did a great job! I love the expression. Iâ€™m not a fan of big heads though after I got my horse head stuck in a door because it was too big >.<;


----------



## Jagged (Aug 28, 2010)

Aww, very nice X3 
Love the ears and the longer fur around the edges! 8DDD


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 28, 2010)

ShadraAvro said:


> Looks good, I generally don't like toon stuff but that's a personal preference of mine. I approve of your craftmanship on this ^^



Thanks !  Haha, I feel special now :3


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Furr said:


> You did a great job! I love the expression. Iâ€™m not a fan of big heads though after I got my horse head stuck in a door because it was too big >.<;



Thank you ! :>  
That sucks.. Although it sounds kind of funny xD


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Jagged said:


> Aww, very nice X3
> Love the ears and the longer fur around the edges! 8DDD


 
Thank you !


----------



## Talbot (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow It's really good!
I love how the white fur looks..
amazing, great work


----------



## iSqueakyPinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Talbot said:


> Wow It's really good!
> I love how the white fur looks..
> amazing, great work



Thanks so much !


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

Aww :3
I love it! It looks great.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

looks wonderful! although i think i see a bit of the end coming out the back. so maybe make the back longer so that it goes in the shirt?

but still looks amazing!


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Sep 1, 2010)

How cute! :3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, it's huge. And adorable. :3


----------

